# door hinge into a plaster wall?



## Robo_geek (May 1, 2011)

dbpass said:


> Hello, I've run into a challenge adding a door in a 1920 build home and am stumped about how to proceed. Sorry for the length of the post.
> 
> I'm adding the door to an interior wall that I believe was added as a renovation, probably decades ago. The wall has a cutout doorway that leads to the basement. The cutout is 80"x28". There is no wooden frame around the cutout. The previous owner had no door there, just a curtain. We need to add a door for safety reasons. Young child at home.
> 
> ...


My general thought would be to punch a hole in the wall and insert at least a 1x6 piece of para-ply or a chunk of 2x4 to fasten the hinge to. 

Alternately, using a stud-finder see if there is structure above or below where the hinge is on the door, as you could relocate the hinge on the door.

A safety concern would be whether this 'frameless' door would latch/lock adequately to keep a child from opening the door. The overall best approach would be to bite the bullet and create a proper door frame. Don't forget that if the door slams, it's going to likely do a lot of plaster damage.


----------

